# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Pranë oxhakut dimër verë

## MI CORAZON

"Oxhak" t'ri asht mir me ba,
për kte popull fukara.
Natën von kur s'dum me fjet
do t'qajm hallet n' internet.

Ca të urt, ca të prapt shum,
ca të omel, ca zeher.
Qejfi hiç nuk po na prishet
kte pun kemi deri n'ver.

Kshtu pra ti ,shigjet e dashtun,
kur t'vi rradha me e mbyll,
ke kte gati , atë tjetrin...
veje ti në muzeum.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## palushi

Corason o mori fluter
oxhakun e vjeter na e sheme
u pat mbush n'vasha pa numer
m'duket tana na i treme
po m'vjen keq per njat tironse
me njat kostum gadi curak
ju dukshin t'bukrat tatuazhe
po i takoi me nej shum pak
nejse per hejr tash ky i riu
do t'vin me rradh ta inagurojn 
kan than i riu si veriu
po ket koha do t'na e diftojn
tash po vjen ktu nuk vonon
baca Brar si zakonisht
nez duhan e na kallxon
se oxhakut si ban bisht
na kallxon ka ka shtegtu
ner vene popuj e krahina
e pastaj ke ka taku
ma shum t'urt apo me brina
edhe Albushit n'i dalt kohe
vjen e ulet dy minuta
durt e vogla pak me i ngrohe
pa harru faqet e buta
hajdeni tan pra pa vonu
ngjit oxhakut si dikur
diçka t'vogel pa u ngarku
pak dru t'thata e pak vojgur  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Brari

hey ty tlumt goja trim palushi..
ke humorin si kerkushi..
kemi metun fillikat
tuj merdhif ne kyt oxhak
se spo ngrojke jo as prushi
me dru lisi a dru Bushi
kur mungon Korason albushi
e qato tjerat  syt si rrushi
syt si rrushi e buz qershija
fllanxa mali  faqet kajsia
ca bel holla  e kacurela
bukurin me ja u knu nder tela
ne tel kitarre e sharkije
me ja than o fije m fije
njato vetlla  sikur hana
e qerpikt sikur gjylpana
kuku nan me tpa me sy
po don zemra me i vu dry
se po bike sikur fiku
Ne dashni mori lum miku..
hajt pra Lush kalofsh ti mir
ne at bruksel  ku pihet birr
tana t'mirat dhe shoqnis..
Mos harro shishe t'rakis..
me i pas na pran oxhakut
se po ndi krisma sokakut..
qe po vijne do shtojzavalle
Vesh ne xhins xhupa e shalle
bora po ja lag  kacurelat
e kuku cmu dridhne telat..

lol

----------


## MI CORAZON

Dimri madh ka ant e juja
bora bardh ka mblu çatijat,
jeni ul të dy t'mërzitun
prisni se po vjen "Hajrija".
Qoftë kumri a fëllonx mali
kanarinë apo mullenj,
tash që hini asht shu n'votër
doni i dorë,  ju muhabet.
Të më fali mu shoqnija
se frymzimi më ka lan,
gati teshat i kam ba
nesër mroma jam n'Tiran. ( rima...rima..) lol

 :Lulja3:

----------


## kolombi

Po ze vend tek ky oxhak
Dhe pa leje,fjalen e mora
Korazoni ngrohet ne diell
Ne ketej na mbyti bora

Korason e zonje shpise
Sdua te te ve ne harxhe
nje kafe e pak konjak 
Per Palushin tone me vargje.

Mos perto moj nikoqire
Pak meze te vesh tek Brari
Djath,ullinj e ca turshi
mos harro raki skrapari.

I lezecem ky oxhaku
nuk te behet me u cu
kur te vij une radhes tjeter
po te sjell nje late me dru lol

----------


## KaLTerSi

Sa teme e bukur
kjo me rima
nuk e dija
pa me heret do te vinja

Shoh qe debora ju paska merzit
e do tju fuse ne gjume letargjik
po ky Palushi nuk do tja dije
ka mare masat mos me merdhi
me vajgur e me qymyr
nji ky trim vec po ben tym.

Vjen dhe Brari vrap pas tij
me fjale dashurie
në zemër e sy
për nji keto vasha
me flokë me rrela
bel te hollë
e shpatull' gjera (lol)

Kolomb trimin e ka mbulu dëbora deri ne gju
po ai me këtë kohë do jete mësu 
vjen ketu pa shume mundime
duke recitu për ushqime
na hap oreksin vakt e pa vakt
me turshi djath katnari
dy kokrra ullinj raki skrapari
E Korasonka qe u ben yzmet
ne tabaka i hudhin rushfet
qe te rrije dhe ca me gjate
si frymezim per keta trimat e ngrate 

lolol...

nuk po perpiqesha te beja kuptim a sens, vetem pas rimes vajta   :Lulja3:

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Heu moj flaka e oxhakut
Që po shkon  tuj u flakëru 
Paske mbledh ti djem e bija 
Rrotull vatres me llafu
Tuj u ngroh e tu bajt derte
Per me shku te ftoht e dimrit.
Vesh n'jelek e vesh n'dimia
Corazoni , kjo zojë shpie
Mangt e gjata paska palue
Me i hy thellë kësaj kuzhine
Do sene tmira me na i gatue.
E po vjen Kolomb djali
me do meze e rakia
kshu fillojme llafosna mir
pa bajt dert cka thote kojshia.
Ja dhe Kalto bija shpisë
Që po vjen njashtu në tpame
Po pret bujrem nga ju miq
Tuj afru kadalë pa shume llafe.
Po njashtu or miq ne unë
U afrova pa prit bujrëm
Do radhe tymsi i gatova
Per me i shtru nsofër kur tulëm.
Po spo bij meze a rakia 
se njato ktu i kishit 
po ju bi do peshq nga shpia
thone se jane ma te shijshmit. 
E hajt , pra tulna e tngrohna 
Se boll nerdha tuj llafos
Po ulna ne qosh te kesaj votre
Tuj prit tjeret ckane me shpalos.

Hajt miresejugjeta   :buzeqeshje: .

Elna.

----------


## EDUARDI

Elna me pelqeu shum je shum fantastike
do doja qe ktu te gjithe qe mund te len dicka nje kujtim nje poezi ose ta ken perjetetu personalisht ose ta krijojne vete
por me kopje ju lutem mos mos e beni
respekte nga une Edi

----------


## EDUARDI

diku do te qajme
diku do te qeshim
por shkrimet  tona te bukura
ne forum le te mbesin

----------


## Harudi

Vjet kalova këndej pari
vlonte oda rreth oxhaku
më pat mbetë syri qelun
prej të mirave në tryezën
a don mish,a don pula
lloj,lloj peshku anash me hudra!

Natën kur flija më tha shpirti pi
në gjumë e në varr s'ka lumturi
k'shtu thonë n'Kosovë pleq e të ri
që kur filloi rakia me u pi

Herën tjetër kur të vi
do sjell shishen me raki
është e zier në Therandë 
ku ilirët kan thënë mirë
pa e pi gotën s'ka lamtumirë

E dikur pas mesnate
ja marrim kangës dal-ngadale
kangë t'lehta qytetare
ti kujtojm ditët beqare.

----------


## Brari

mori Elna  sy filxhane
me ato vetlla gajtane
po ti bukur i ke qendis
si me ken cuc e malsise
rritun bjeshkes tropojane
a jetu ner shpi shkodrane
si me qen ti pi gjakove
a ne Puk ti profesore..
e ty t'lumt  pena e dora
a po bjen dhe tek ju  bora..
hey Harud bre harush mali
a ka uj atje tek zalli
Cka po thot Teranda ilire
lloz rahoveci ti ban mire
me na pru ktu ngat oxhaku
e ta pi un si ma plaku
ju tjeret me uj pusi
deri n mjes sa cohet knusi
ta kalojm ket nat te gjat
ne ket bukrin ton oxhak..



lol.

----------


## Del Monako

lolll.

Ju lumte goja bre trima e trimnesha
qy nga Brari e tek Arbnesha
Nji ket oxhak se kisha pa
se syte e vesh't me kane la
tash muhabeti u pleqenu 
dhe mu me ra rasti me urdhnu,
qofsha i nerum ne ket oxhak te flakrum
Corason ule icik ti flaken se nga i xehti marum.
Me çika te bukra e paski mush
nj'ashtu si rrushi mbi rrush!
Palushi kush ishte se morra vesh
ska gje se skam sjell as i fij peshqesh!
Me raki Skrapari do beja dolli tu uroja, 
por t'me falni sma lejon Byroja.
Kjo rakie ma prish ket zonin,
po pij Coca-cola sa per zakonin.
Ky oxhak i pasur Shqiptari
po m'duket si purteke ari
Me Kolombin dy fjale miqsh shkembeva
qe m'eshte ule si mbret nga Presheva,
Po ti moj Kaltersi cte desh nera neper Oxhaqe?
Apo te qerasi Corasoni me sufllaqe
Po te lumte moj Corason, 
qi ep sufllaqe kesaj cuces sone!

............................................  :uahaha:

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Hey mor Brar , mor Brar djali

mu desh msu dialekt pa qari

Se nja knej kur thojsha llafin

Mkqyrshin gjinia si prej marsit.

Here me hiri e  here  pahiri

Bona un çka ish ma smiri

E nji tash se kam problem

Ndialekt shes e pres

Po nfillim u tallshin gjinia 

Kur do llafe un si dijsha

E kur folsha me i perkthye

Si me gjujtë me tulla krye

E nji kshu deshta a sdeshta 

Pasurova ckisha ner vreshta

E nji tash kur i perzihi 

E marr venën, unë ma s'miri.

E kshu , kshu , na myti bora

Me do ngrica , me do tftohta

Skishim pa dimer allahile

Po sivjet kish kenë pa hile. 

Shkojna npunë tu patinue

Dy here token e kam takue

Po shyqyr do brinje si theva

E nji tash ma mir po ndjehna.

Del Monako mirserdhe

I nderum je ktu mes neve

Po po deshe mos perto 

Nja dy arie ti na i kno

Nja dy rena me gjithe zo

Tej të vjen qaj akshom

E nji keshtu mbramja kalon

Rreth oxhakut që po bubllon.

Meqë gjinia ka ra nheshtje 

Po pres ta marosh ti ket çeshtje

Me do këngë a do traviata

Zgjoje gjinien paç urata.

E qe tash po shkoj me fjete

Nate te mire e tunjatjetë.


Mbrëmje të mirë

Elna.

----------


## Brari

elna  je talent..pik..

Do bej nje konkurs..

Kam vizatuar nje ode me oxhak.. por pa  e kompletuar me sende e njerez qe rrin pran vatres.. e kush do te provoje.. te lej emailin (email koti jo zyrtar)e tja coj ate pikture e sejcili te plotsoje sipas fantazise se tije oden me Oxhak e personazhet  e njohura te oxhakut..
behet fjale per pun me Maus ..pra..nje fare pikturimi..mbi ate qe une e kam bere gati si skice..
pastaj postojeni ketu krijimin tuaj dhe le te shikojme kush ja ka qellu me bukur..

qashtu pra..trejma e trejmnejsha..

----------


## Zana e malit

Ky Brari gjithe fantazi ish' kan,
edhe piktura me bo ia ka zan,
e pyta vehten:
A thua edhe une n'at pikture kam me kan?!" :ngerdheshje: 

Elna me fjalet e bukura,
oxhakun na e zbukuron,
dashurine per te na e shton,
e me qendru k'tu ma gjat na detyron! :shkelje syri: 

Hajt miq e mikesha,
vajza t'mira e burnesha,
edhe ju cuna te mire
ju ftoj n'oxhak me deshire,
me deshire e nijet te mire,
nga i caj a kafe me pi,
me ba muhabet si n'vakt te vjeter,
per me ardh edhe ndonje tjeter, 
n'oxhak njerzia per me u shtue,
me u mbledh e me kendue,
vargje t'bukura me recitue,
Secili talentin me e tregue,
e ne te tjeret me i vezhgue,
Keshtu pra me ba sefa,
n'oxhakun tone pa qira,
t'kalojm dite me gezim,
me buzqeshje e defrim.

 :zana:

----------


## Hyllien

Tak tak te vij dhe una?
Nuk di çfare eshte  rima
ksaj rruge me ra puna
kur degjova peshperima.

Thash po futem t'hedh nji sy
po ktu qenka me ndenj gjat
me bo qef e me u defry
po rri ktu t'pakten ket nat.

MiKoraxon,o i zot i shpis
a me pranon dhe mua
ju jap fjalen se sju bezdis
nji qosh me ju dgju dua.

_Urime te gjitheve, jeni klas fare...
para jush Shekspiri sben as dy pare_

----------


## [xeni]

Qenkeni talente te 
gjithe ore. Hallall 
hallall. Ju pershenders
te gjitheve dhe 

me vjen shume 
keq qe nuk jam ne
forme per me shkrujt 
naj gja te bukur. 

Por edhe po te isha 
ne forme s'ma merr 
mendja se do 
dilte gje para tuajave. 


 :buzeqeshje:   :Bravo:

----------


## Zana e malit

Hajde xeni
na u bashkangjit,
nji varg mujsh me e qit,
me e perpilue e me e postue,
na te tjeret me e lexue.

PO n'mos mujsh vargje ti me shkru,
me nja dy fjale me na pershendet,
s'kishe me be zarar, hajt me det,
edhe une qe jam ketu,
vargun s'di me e perpilu,
vec po shkruj noi shkaravine,
per me ba me kesh shoqnine. :buzeqeshje: 

Oxhaku eshte i hapur per te tan,
gra, vajza, bura e fmi,
pleq e plaka a te ri....
Jemi ketu per me u ngroh,
kush me kenge e kush me vargje,
ca te tjere me ba mahi....
Keshtu jeta na kalon, 
e kujtimet e bukura na i shton,
Njani-tjetrin me e afrue, 
caste t'bukura me kalue!... :shkelje syri:

----------


## [xeni]

Falemners moj Zane e Malit 
Qe kaq bukur po me pret
Po nuk di si me ja ba hallit
Me than naj gja edhe vet.
(autori ne dy vargjet e fundit 
d.m.th. qe ska shume talent) 

Juve tgjitheve shume ju du 
Edhe shume ju respektoj
Kohe te mira me kalu
Nket sofer po menoj.

Nuk e di kush a i zoti,
Qe une leje me i kerku
Veç shqiptari tash sa moti
Bujar veten ka tregu
Nuk po pres po ulem fill pra
Nkyt sofer qe keni shtru.

----------


## Zana e malit

Mire se erdhe o xen bujari
ne kete oxhak 
ku i ka hije cdo shqiptari,
sofren gati e kem shtrue 
mysafirt per me i nderue,
nja prej tyne je dhe ti,
andaj fol cka do me pi,
kafe, caj a buke me ngrane 
te gjithe i kem gati
vec ti na ban za...

Shpresoj mire ke me kalue,
fjale te shumta duke ndrue,
prane zjarrit me qendrue,
e me ne me u shoqnue.

Dera e oxhakut
per ty ka me ken e cel...
gjithashtu dhe per shume te tjere,
prandaj kusho me ardh ketu,
vec le ti bjer deres per me e ngu,
e dalim e presim me te mira,
me sheqekra e me ambelsina,
ashtu kem dhe me e percjell,
per me i deshiru mireseardhje kurdohere!


 :Lulja3:

----------

